# Craftsman #315.17480



## dew777 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello to everyone!

I have a Craftsman router model #315.17480 and the "lock-lever" is completely missing. This part (#2-623796-02) is no longer sold by Sears or anyone else that I can find. However, I think I can have a metal shop make me one IF I can get a clear photo of what the part is suppose to look like.

Would any one be willing to take a staight-on photo of your lever and place it in this forum?

Thanks tremendously in advance!

Sincerely,
Dew


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

dew777 said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I have a Craftsman router model #315.17480 and the "lock-lever" is completely missing. This part (#2-623796-02) is no longer sold by Sears or anyone else that I can find. However, I think I can have a metal shop make me one IF I can get a clear photo of what the part is suppose to look like.
> 
> ...


There is a parts breakdown here...

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/36971-sears-craftsman-315-17480-a.html

Question I have, is the router really worth all that! New Craftsman routers are quite inexpensive and much improved over many of the older ones!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dew.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dew777 said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I have a Craftsman router model #315.17480 and the "lock-lever" is completely missing. This part (#2-623796-02) is no longer sold by Sears or anyone else that I can find. However, I think I can have a metal shop make me one IF I can get a clear photo of what the part is suppose to look like.
> 
> ...


You are talking about the spindle lock lever right? There is a flat on the armature shaft I just use a wrench on, 13/16" IIRC. That lock lever never worked well for me and mine is now so rounded to be even less useful than it was before. I don't use that router much anymore but will try to get into the shop tommorrow and take a pic and some measurements.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

dew777 said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I have a Craftsman router model #315.17480 and the "lock-lever" is completely missing. This part (#2-623796-02) is no longer sold by Sears or anyone else that I can find. However, I think I can have a metal shop make me one IF I can get a clear photo of what the part is suppose to look like.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum, Dew. I own the exact Craftsman router but if I were you, I would invest in a new router rather than spend the money on having the missing locking lever fabricated. Besides, this router is limited to 1/4 inch bits. Also, have you checked to see if the spring that attaches to the locking lever is also missing? See attached image. Of course, you could simply use a wrench on the armature shaft and by-pass the need for the locking lever all together, as John mentioned. Feel free to update your profile and tell us a bit more about yourself and your shop, location, tools, etc. 

Update: Dew, after reviewing the Craftsman schematic, I notice that there are 4 major parts of the locking lever assembly: spring, lever, spacer and screw. Besides the lever, are any of the other 3 pieces missing? See second attached image.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Locking lever assembly Craftsman router*



Web Shepherd said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Dew. I own the exact Craftsman router but if I were you, I would invest in a new router rather than spend the money on having the missing locking lever fabricated. Besides, this router is limited to 1/4 inch bits. Also, have you checked to see if the spring that attaches to the locking lever is also missing? See attached image. Of course, you could simply use a wrench on the armature shaft and by-pass the need for the locking lever all together, as John mentioned. Feel free to update your profile and tell us a bit more about yourself and your shop, location, tools, etc.
> 
> Update: Dew, after reviewing the Craftsman schematic, I notice that there are 4 major parts of the locking lever assembly: spring, lever, spacer and screw. Besides the lever, are any of the other 3 pieces missing? See second attached image.


Dew ~ In case John is not able to provide photos and measurements, I took the liberty of disassembling the locking lever assembly on my own Craftsman (exact model as yours). Photos and measurements are provided. The assembly is fairly straight forward, but the trick is to make sure that the spring loops completely around the shank of the spacer, which is really a bushing, before tightening down the screw. Otherwise it will get pinched and malfunction. The left leg or ear of the spring locks upward into the lever notch and the right leg of the spring bends downward and seats into the motor housing notch. I also noticed that the screw had lock tite applied which is a good idea to prevent it from shaking loose during operation. That could be a serious issue if it should happen. Let us know how things turn out for you.


----------



## TJWoodworker (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the same router and the mechanism fell off due to screw hole stripped. So I have been just using two wrenches as Web suggested. I'm actually looking at new routers due to the limitation of the 1/4" bits.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Web Shepherd said:


> Dew ~ In case John is not able to provide photos and measurements, I took the liberty of disassembling the locking lever assembly on my own Craftsman (exact model as yours). Photos and measurements are provided. The assembly is fairly straight forward, but the trick is to make sure that the spring loops completely around the shank of the spacer, which is really a bushing, before tightening down the screw. Otherwise it will get pinched and malfunction. The left leg or ear of the spring locks upward into the lever notch and the right leg of the spring bends downward and seats into the motor housing notch. I also noticed that the screw had lock tite applied which is a good idea to prevent it from shaking loose during operation. That could be a serious issue if it should happen. Let us know how things turn out for you.


Hey Bob - great pictorial. Much better than I got. I have that router dedicated to the dovetail jig. It's such a PIA to get the depth set I tried to get the pics without removing the base so they are pretty obscure. Thanks.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Dew, like many others it bothers me when a tool doesn't stay in the same condition as it came from the factory. For your information you can purchase a new Craftsman #27683 from Sears for $83(if you join the Craftsman Club). This is a 12 amp, 2hp, 1/4 and 1/2 collets, variable speed. above table adjust-ability, with fixed and plunge base. I purchased one a few months ago and could not believe the quality and features of this router. My son and I have been working it hard and it is holding up very well. I believe these are made by Bosch. And no, I have no affiliation with Sears, or any stock in them. I just love a well made tool at a descent price. I am considering buying another set, to mount permanently in the table before the price shoots UP! 

willway


----------



## dew777 (Jan 2, 2013)

To All:

Thanks for all of your help and observations!

The router I have is mounted in a table and it makes it difficult to swap out bits with a wrench. So I was just trying to come up with a better/faster solution.

I appreciate the help and, as pointed out, I respect that this router is quite "dated".

Sincerely,
DEW


----------

